

Who's Behind the Sad, Anonymous Truth of 'My Startup Has 30 Days to Live'? - titlex
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/06/my-startup-has-30-days-live/66588/

======
TheRubyist
Looks like our virtual reality haz virtual constant news update

~~~
benologist
Writing for HN is a long-standing journalistic tradition that dates back to
them noticing all those free and easy pageviews.

